# Hand Feeding?



## Guest (Dec 14, 2006)

I personally feed my betta straight from my hand...he actually isnt aggressive and understands theres a certan amoutn and scoots off after he counts 5... any of you have similar?


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

bettas arent agressive to anything but other bettas usually. I hand feed mine mysis shrimp often


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

I"ve hand-fed all of my bettas.
Just got a new one, gonna have to start working on him


----------



## robyn (May 29, 2006)

can you hand feed most other types of fish? and how would you go about feeding them from your hand?


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

I feed all my bettas their brine shrimp or blood worms off the tip of my finger, and whilst I've been nipped a few times it's never been an act of aggression and never drawn blood, just been in eagerness to get to the food. I feed my guppies the same way and they never had a problem with it whilst the bettas I found were a little apprehensive at first until they realised that it was food on the end of my finger.


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

Here is a pic of my fish feeding from my daughters hand. She is holding a Tubifex worm cube. They not only will do it, they have come to expect it and prefer to eat this way.









Even the cories and sharks will come up for a bite.


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

i used to hand feed my fish until a plakat bite off a piece of my skin. somehow he was trying to fight the betta next door and somehow he mistake my finger as a target and bite on my finger and won't let go. somehow my skin torn from my finger and the fish drop back in water... it wasn't a good experience. but it wasn't hurt though.


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

Buggy said:


> Here is a pic of my fish feeding from my daughters hand. She is holding a Tubifex worm cube. They not only will do it, they have come to expect it and prefer to eat this way.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My oh my, what a glorious picture!


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2006)

lol i dont do it exactly like that but i hold the pellet or worm at the top of my finger and he gently goes to thesurface and eats it right there  your stories are soo cool


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

It takes time... but oh yeah babe after a while its the joy of keeping bettas  I think one of mine never wanna get food from my hand... oh well, shy guy.


----------

